# H and R Excel Auto 5, whats your opinion?



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

I have been thinking baout buying a new automatic shotgun. I dont want to spend over 400 dollars and the H and R is the only kind I can find. What are your suggestions?


----------



## redhawk44 (Oct 26, 2005)

Buy a used Remington. Here is a source.

www.gunsamerica.com


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Shop around, buy a used Remington 1100, Mossberg 5500 or 9200, Winchester 1400, or Franchi 48.

The H&R Excel is not made by H&R, they are imported, I prefer to stay away from non US products unless it is a well known manafacture, like benelli, beretta, or franchi.


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah I agree, I am going to look for a used 1100, I might just splurge and go for a new one. My dad has had one since I was a kid and it has never given him a problem. I have an 870 which I have had since I was 12 and I love that gun but I just would like to get an automatic just for a change. I appreciate all the feed back and I doubt I will go with the H and R. Take Care...


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

I think he should buy a REAL Auto-5. Shoot for a 1940's vintage, made by FN Herstal in Belgium. You can still get replacement parts, barrels, and furniture for them. Thats gota say something.

:beer:


----------



## DEERHUNTER150 (Feb 20, 2009)

i have an excell auto five and its awesome, i can pull off six shots in less than 3 seconds, im going for a stoeger p350 and its even cheaper, all black for 250 cant be beat, the camo is 329 isnt bad either.


----------

